# Clarification for proper FreeBSD9 w/zfs fileserver and virtual machine hosting eyeOS



## Auido (Nov 14, 2011)

Hello,

I am preparing to test a new server configuration using FreeBSD 9-RC1 in preparation for release. My goal is to have a zfs file server on the host OS (FreeBSD 9 on zfs root) that is accessible over the lan via nfs and samba, this part is very straight forward. I will also setup a virtual machine with virtualbox that will host eyeOS cloud desktop with apache22.

I need clarification on the best way to link the zfs storage pool on the host os with the apache document root in the virtual machine. This way all the documents in my cloud OS are stored safely and seamlessly in my raidz pool.

Is mounting the host storage pool nfs share and using a link enough?


----------

